# Tula at 52 days



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi there,

I thought I would upload some photos of Tula and her belly 

















She is getting very lazy these last few days all she wonts to do is sleep and eat  but she is doing really well.

Poor little Iver cant work out why she wont get up and play so he has to make do with me and my partner :lol:
( we call him little Iver because his short... Poor little man) :lol:


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

Awww she is so pretty.


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Bellasmaid said:


> Awww she is so pretty.


Aww.. Thanks. I thought i had better put a face to her :lol:


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Shes a beauty


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Ah what a little cutie, your in hampshire to!!! My girl is day 55


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

vizzy24 said:


> Ah what a little cutie, your in hampshire to!!! My girl is day 55


Thank you... It could be another Lucy and Bella 



new westie owner said:


> Shes a beauty


Thanks


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

Vow cute. She got very nice eyes. 

We will wait for more beautiful young ones..


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

penn said:


> Vow cute. She got very nice eyes.
> 
> We will wait for more beautiful young ones..


Thanks 

The problem is.... I can't wait :lol: but im getting my puppy fix from everyone else on here so I think I will be fine :thumbup:


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Ahhhhh shes lovely Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

DAY 53 

Everything is still pretty much the same. 
She was a bit slower at eating this morning but she is still bright eyed and bushy tailed :thumbup:

She has also been cleaning her self a lot more today,

I haven't felt the puppies kicking since the other night, I tried for ages last night but gave up and as soon as I gave up my partner put his hand on her belly and they all woke up to say hello to him... 

I'm just wondering if its ok to flea and worm treat her at this stage? Iv read that you shouldn't and iv also read that you should.. :confused1:

Hope everyone is doing good to day? Also what a sad day for Bellasmaid, I'm so sorry for your loss hope all the other pups will be ok :frown:


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

DAY 53 afternoon 

YAY... I felt them kicking and turning :001_wub:

Im also thinking about shaving/trimming her bell today :scared: but im unsure about doing her chest where her teats are... Should i just trim around the ones on her chest??


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

MAY BAD... ITS DAY 54 oops 

She was sat in my lap a few mins ago and when she go up I had a little wet patch on my trousers, it was only small. Is this normal? I just wiped her vulva down with some warm water and cotton wool and it was all clear.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> DAY 53 afternoon
> 
> YAY... I felt them kicking and turning :001_wub:
> 
> Im also thinking about shaving/trimming her bell today :scared: but im unsure about doing her chest where her teats are... Should i just trim around the ones on her chest??


the hair around her teats will go anyway on its own in preperation for the puppies suckling if you feel her belly really needs trimming then just take a little off but i wouldnt worry about the teat area was she scanned? vet or sheep scanner?


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

She was scanned at the vets at 29 days, it wasn't clear, vet said 3/4 showed up but he could feel more


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

mmm in your pictures she looks bigger in the second picture but i am going to go for 7 as well :thumbup:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

I think 6.:thumbup:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

vizzy24 said:


> I think 6.:thumbup:


and the surprise one making it 7 !!!


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

archiebaby said:


> mmm in your pictures she looks bigger in the second picture but i am going to go for 7 as well :thumbup:


Thanks my partner will be pleased, he is convinced there is 7 and i keep saying 5. :thumbup:


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

DAY 54 evening 

She keeps wanting to go out into the garden for a wee all she can manage is a dribble and she keeps acting like she's going to be sick!

Temp has gone form 37.9 to 37.6


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> DAY 54 evening
> 
> She keeps wanting to go out into the garden for a wee all she can manage is a dribble and she keeps acting like she's going to be sick!
> 
> Temp has gone form 37.9 to 37.6


The drop will be more significant probably 36.5 ish but keep an eye on her.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

She has such a pretty little face - bet her babies will be gorgeous.


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Malmum said:


> She has such a pretty little face - bet her babies will be gorgeous.


Thanks malmum 

She is back to normal today, sleeing and getting fed up with the puppies kicking. Poor Tula


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Do you know what colours she will have?


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

vizzy24 said:


> Do you know what colours she will have?


Tulas mum is Blenheim and dad is Ruby and all 8 of there pups where Ruby.
Ivers mum is Ruby and dad is tri they had 4 Ruby and 2 tri.
I'm guessing they will be Ruby like Tula and Iver but you just never know


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> Tulas mum is Blenheim and dad is Ruby and all 8 of there pups where Ruby.
> Ivers mum is Ruby and dad is tri they had 4 Ruby and 2 tri.
> I'm guessing they will be Ruby like Tula and Iver but you just never know


ooh that makes it a bit more exciting. A friend of mine had poodles she had black bitch and white sire. pups were apricot and black. Finge
r.s. crossed with m ine they will all be the same colour unless a surprise visitor got to her . havn't taken my eyes of her so I dont think that happened.:thumbup:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

vizzy24 said:


> ooh that makes it a bit more exciting. A friend of mine had poodles she had black bitch and white sire. pups were apricot and black. Finge
> r.s. crossed with m ine they will all be the same colour unless a surprise visitor got to her . havn't taken my eyes of her so I dont think that happened.:thumbup:


i was just going to say what colour will yours be vizzy


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

I think there will always be a surprise 
I'm hoping the is at least one odd on :lol:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> i was just going to say what colour will yours be vizzy


Russet gold I hope I'm not being snobby lol that is the colour all vizsla are listed as


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Tula was very restless last night walking around looking very fed up 

When i came down last night she was led on her back with all 4 legs in the air, when she spotted me she tried getting up to fast and let out a yelp :frown: she seems to be fine today just sleeping and eating which is always a good sign to me  

Her belly looks like its doubled in size and puppies a very lively.


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

What day is she today? Are you checking the temperature?


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

penn said:


> What day is she today? Are you checking the temperature?


She is 56 days, her temp is sticking to 37.9/7.

Her vulva hasn't gotten any bigger and still no milk coming out of her teats.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Ive never had a cavalier go over so my bet is they will be early

Is dad a solid ruby if not you may get blenhiem in your litter ive had all colours pop out my black n tan was mated with a ruby and she had tri in her litter
my litter i have that is nearly a week old is ruby and blenhiem but the ruby do have white so they will be no good for showing are you going keep a puppy back?
cavs are good mums but they do need help with the pups mine dont like doing cords and breaking bag they tend leave the mucky jobs to me some wont eat the plecenta as well


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

cav said:


> Ive never had a cavalier go over so my bet is they will be early
> 
> Is dad a solid ruby if not you may get blenhiem in your litter ive had all colours pop out my black n tan was mated with a ruby and she had tri in her litter
> my litter i have that is nearly a week old is ruby and blenhiem but the ruby do have white so they will be no good for showing are you going keep a puppy back?
> cavs are good mums but they do need help with the pups mine dont like doing cords and breaking bag they tend leave the mucky jobs to me some wont eat the plecenta as well


Dad has a small white mark on his chest, he also had a white stripe on his nose but with age it has gone  it would be nice to have a mix.

I'm all set for cutting the cord and braking the sac :thumbup:

Tula is a bit of a drama queen at times so I'm expecting her to play up a little.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> Dad has a small white mark on his chest, he also had a white stripe on his nose but with age it has gone  it would be nice to have a mix.
> 
> I'm all set for cutting the cord and braking the sac :thumbup:
> 
> Tula is a bit of a drama queen at times so I'm expecting her to play up a little.


hehe yep mine are same to posh to push at times lol

my girl last week, but it was her first litter did nothing but i did keep trying change her mind but as soon as all the pups were born safe she as been a fantastic mommy:thumbup:

Yes i like a mix as well.... i will be keeping my eye on this thread:thumbup:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi how is she today? How are your pups doing cav?


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

vizzy24 said:


> Hi how is she today? How are your pups doing cav?


Fantastic they have all doubled the birth weights so im pleased with the little ones:thumbup:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

cav said:


> Fantastic they have all doubled the birth weights so im pleased with the little ones:thumbup:


Thats great they will all be running around causing havoc in no time


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

vizzy24 said:


> Thats great they will all be running around causing havoc in no time


hehe can not wait im keeping a puppy back so i will be watching closely lol


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

cav said:


> hehe yep mine are same to posh to push at times lol
> 
> my girl last week, but it was her first litter did nothing but i did keep trying change her mind but as soon as all the pups were born safe she as been a fantastic mommy:thumbup:
> 
> Yes i like a mix as well.... i will be keeping my eye on this thread:thumbup:


Yes to posh to push is right 

How big can there bellys get? LOL also do they tend to show many signs that they are close or not? Oh and do your cavs wait till the last minute to get there milk through?


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> Yes to posh to push is right
> 
> How big can there bellys get? LOL also do they tend to show many signs that they are close or not? Oh and do your cavs wait till the last minute to get there milk through?


Has Tula got big tummy, Rosie has got a strtch marck bless her . Wow cav you are keeping one, at least you get pic of the litter:thumbup:.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> Yes to posh to push is right
> 
> How big can there bellys get? LOL also do they tend to show many signs that they are close or not? Oh and do your cavs wait till the last minute to get there milk through?


They are all different lol
Milk some have it a few days before some dont get any till pups are born.
Signs they are all different my litter before this one was a surprise i had no signs or nothing she went for a wee had some food and came in and pushed me a pup out on the lounge floor but all my others have shown signs,panting,digging ect
I stay with them at all times the last week and as soon as stage 1 starts i seperate them from the other dogs
My biggest litter is 7 and ive also had a singleton so again can vary but yes the belly can get huge lol:thumbup:


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

vizzy24 said:


> Has Tula got big tummy, Rosie has got a strtch marck bless her . Wow cav you are keeping one, at least you get pic of the litter:thumbup:.


Awww poor Rosie LOL. Tulas belly has dropped and it still looks like there is more room for the pups to grow. I think tonight may be my last night im my own bed for a while


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Its me again 

I've just been shopping and remembered that I still haven't got any antiseptic for the cords, I asked someone if they sell betadine or iodine.. they sell betadine but out of stock... 
So I'm wondering if any antiseptic will do the job like... TCP? she also showed me a spray that has iodine in it.


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

This afternoon Tula started to smell mucky is this normal? I think I read on someone else's thread that there pregnant bitch smelled musky but i can't remember?? :confused1:
Im going to give her a shower later and hope it goes away :wink:


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Hi
Dont bath or shower her  best just put up with the smell


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

Yes, don't shower her. Next shower will be after delivery... 

What news today? How is she doing?


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks  you lot are stars :thumbup:

Luckily I didn't shower her, I did think maybe its not a good idea.

She is looking a bit drawn in the face but eating fine her temp is still normal.

How is Rosie and cavs pups doing?


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi I bet she is fed up bless her. Rosie isshowing small signs but nothing major. W have had a little temp drop, she didnt eat all her brekkie, and a runny poo So its a start. she is fast asleep so nothing is going to be happening soon. Oh yeah she has a dip in her bum this morning too


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Ooooo that's great news :thumbsup:
Not long now  keep us posted.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Thank you they are all doing well but growing soooo fast

What day is Tula on ?


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Your pups are sooo adorable. Now I really can't wait for Tulas 

She is on day 58 :scared:


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> Your pups are sooo adorable. Now I really can't wait for Tulas
> 
> She is on day 58 :scared:


Im sure yours will be worth the wait :thumbup:

Im sure she wont be long...how is she today?

Do you have all your whelping stuff ready?


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

cav said:


> Im sure yours will be worth the wait :thumbup:
> 
> Im sure she wont be long...how is she today?
> 
> Do you have all your whelping stuff ready?


She seems to be ok today, she is finding it hard to get comfy and keeps moving from the sofa to the floor then to her bed but into the whelping box but she will sleep in front of it. The puppies are kicking away and it looks like popcorn popping in her belly :lol:

I have everything ready, iv checked, double checked and tripled checked lol the only thing I haven't got is antiseptic for the cords, im just wondering if any antiseptic will do or does it have to be betadine or iodine? I have found a spay with iodine in but im not sure a spay will do, would something like TCP do or something else? Sorry to bombard you with questions.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> She seems to be ok today, she is finding it hard to get comfy and keeps moving from the sofa to the floor then to her bed but into the whelping box but she will sleep in front of it. The puppies are kicking away and it looks like popcorn popping in her belly :lol:
> 
> I have everything ready, iv checked, double checked and tripled checked lol the only thing I haven't got is antiseptic for the cords, im just wondering if any antiseptic will do or does it have to be betadine or iodine? I have found a spay with iodine in but im not sure a spay will do, would something like TCP do or something else? Sorry to bombard you with questions.


aaar bless her
I have Iodine in my kit but ive never needed use it the best one ask is Tanya as im not sure about TCP!
The main things i use are bulb syringe and dopram v (which i uses on the litter i have) half of the things i have in my kit i dont use but its nice have them just in case.
I bet you can not wait see them


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

cav said:


> aaar bless her
> I have Iodine in my kit but ive never needed use it the best one ask is Tanya as im not sure about TCP!
> The main things i use are bulb syringe and dopram v (which i uses on the litter i have) half of the things i have in my kit i dont use but its nice have them just in case.
> I bet you can not wait see them


I don't think i need to worry too much about the antiseptic then.
I have everything ready and waiting for the pups :thumbsup:
Im now house bound from now on so just getting the cleaning and washing up to gether... The fun things I have to do eh? I hope they come soon other wise I will have nothing to do for the rest of the days im waiting Singing:
My OH is out on the road working and he keeps calling me to see if anything has happend, he really don't want to be miles away when Tula starts labour but like iv told him I will be fine and plus I have you guys to help me though it all


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> I don't think i need to worry too much about the antiseptic then.
> I have everything ready and waiting for the pups :thumbsup:
> Im now house bound from now on so just getting the cleaning and washing up to gether... The fun things I have to do eh? I hope they come soon other wise I will have nothing to do for the rest of the days im waiting Singing:
> My OH is out on the road working and he keeps calling me to see if anything has happend, he really don't want to be miles away when Tula starts labour but like iv told him I will be fine and plus I have you guys to help me though it all


Yes im sure you will be fine:thumbup:
There is always members on here day & night even if its just for a little chat to pass the time.
I bet her belly as grown since the last picture i think we need another lol


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

cav said:


> Yes im sure you will be fine:thumbup:
> There is always members on here day & night even if its just for a little chat to pass the time.
> I bet her belly as grown since the last picture i think we need another lol


Funny you should say that.. I was just looking at her thinking I had better take some more pics for you lot  it will take some in a bit.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> Funny you should say that.. I was just looking at her thinking I had better take some more pics for you lot  it will take some in a bit.


Ive just been looking at her coat i think she as had a little trim ready for the big day
Looking forward to new pics


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Tula DAY 58


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Aww, she is so pretty.

Does she have a hernia? Or is it just poor lighting on the photos? I can't make up my mind lol.


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Tanya1989 said:


> Aww, she is so pretty.
> 
> Does she have a hernia? Or is it just poor lighting on the photos? I can't make up my mind lol.


It must just be the lighting... Sorry  It is a dark room.

I will take some more in the morning...


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Lol, no worries. I just couldn't make my mind up :thumbup:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

ah bless her  she is a sweetie


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Awwwww shes beautiful


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

day 61 yesterday


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> day 61 yesterday
> 
> View attachment 51864
> 
> ...


ah bless her, very relaxed:thumbup:


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

She looks very chilled


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Come on Tula your turn:thumbup:


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

I can see she got exactly 5 pups already....  watch this space


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Very chilled... Way to chilled to be having puppies  

I keep saying 5 OH says 7 lol.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Shes saying in these photos

Nope not yet Im enjoying all this pampering that comes with this being pregnant i will hang on just a bit longer 

Great shots


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

any signs yet?

naughty girl making you wait:lol:


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Not really, She was restless last night but fine this morning she is eating well and just looking peed off 

I let her up stairs with me earlier when I was cleaning the bathroom and she went under the bed and started digging so I had to call her out  she just wont settle in her bed or whelping box  so I have made up a little bed in the corner of the living room between the sofa and chair with sheets and as I write this she is digging away at the sheets. I Hope I don't have to wait too long


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> Not really, She was restless last night but fine this morning she is eating well and just looking peed off
> 
> I let her up stairs with me earlier when I was cleaning the bathroom and she went under the bed and started digging so I had to call her out  she just wont settle in her bed or whelping box  so I have made up a little bed in the corner of the living room between the sofa and chair with sheets and as I write this she is digging away at the sheets. I Hope I don't have to wait too long


Hope I dont jinx you but it might not be too long, tomorrow i reckon


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

she is probably in the first stage which could last for more than 24 hours, hope not though


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

archiebaby said:


> she is probably in the first stage which could last for more than 24 hours, hope not though


I think if I have to wait any longer im going to turn grey :scared: :lol:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> I think if I have to wait any longer im going to turn grey :scared: :lol:


oh you soon will do believe me and plenty of headache tablets at the ready


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

archiebaby said:


> oh you soon will do believe me and plenty of headache tablets at the ready


Oh don't say things like that... What are you trying to do to me :scared:


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm so  NOT  impressed with Tula at the mo!!

I just went to the kitchen to make a sandwich (I was starving) I came back to the living room to eat it and was faced with a puddle of SICK!!! :


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Sick is a good sign


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Tanya1989 said:


> Sick is a good sign


I know but not when I was looking forward to my sandwich :lol:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> I know but not when I was looking forward to my sandwich :lol:


LMAO... get it eaten now... you won't have time to eat when puppies are around... great way to diet


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Tanya1989 said:


> LMAO... get it eaten now... you won't have time to eat when puppies are around... great way to diet


that is so true, i usually drop about a stone and half when i have puppies, just completely run off your feet and all the worry that goes with it:thumbup:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

ooooh go, Tula, go Tula


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

vizzy24 said:


> ooooh go, Tula, go Tula


Well she's not rushing things.... no pacing, no panting, no digging just sleeping


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

She'll go when she's ready.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

give her a hot curry & some caster oil (only joking)

they will come when they ready and be nice and plump


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Exciteing go Tula

What was in the sandwhich and did you enjoy it in the end


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

cav said:


> give her a hot curry & some caster oil (only joking)
> 
> they will come when they ready and be nice and plump


Oh I tried the castor oil thing with my first child when I was over due, powerful stuff when used for its original purpose the only thing it did for mr was keep me up all night going to the toilet lol certainly never worked to get my labour started. Hope all is ok with Tula


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Haha mitch it was coronation chicken and I did eat it about a hour later.

Everything is still the same with Tula. Iver is obsessed with smelling everywhere Tula has been  she definitely likes the sheets in the corner 

So its still going to be the waiting game today


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> Haha mitch it was coronation chicken and I did eat it about a hour later.
> 
> Everything is still the same with Tula. Iver is obsessed with smelling everywhere Tula has been  she definitely likes the sheets in the corner
> 
> So its still going to be the waiting game today


Sounds like she is doing a Rosie, Archie did that on the day the pups were born, they must smell them coming lol. I reckon this afternoon or evening, I think Rosie did that for 24 hours but in slowly intensified. But they are all different good luck I hope it all goes smoothly for you.


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

vizzy24 said:


> Sounds like she is doing a Rosie, Archie did that on the day the pups were born, they must smell them coming lol. I reckon this afternoon or evening, I think Rosie did that for 24 hours but in slowly intensified. But they are all different good luck I hope it all goes smoothly for you.


Thanks  
I'm hoping it is today. Last night I was feeling her belly and the pups wasn't moving as much but there was one the poked right out of her belly, first it was little feet and then it turned and I could feel its head  nothing like the usual kicking


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Thats funny because when Rosie had started really panting she had what looked like to feet equally spaced apart push out and they stayed there for about an hour. Like they were try ing to push themselves out lol:lol::lol:


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Just been checking Tula over and her vulva has got a little bigger and floppier and i can now get milk from all of there teats


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> Just been checking Tula over and her vulva has got a little bigger and floppier and i can now get milk from all of there teats


ooooooh what day is she on?


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

vizzy24 said:


> ooooooh what day is she on?


Day 64 from first mating :scared:


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

OOH!! Good luck, hopefully it's today then


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Sorry its day 63 for some reason I thought it was Wednesday...  oops.


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

kaisa624 said:


> OOH!! Good luck, hopefully it's today then


Thanks  :thumbsup:


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

She is smelling very musky today as soon as i get used to it I walk back into the living room and it hits me again  also she is leaking a small amount of clear fluid.


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

Sounds like she is on her way. Bella looked to be dripping water for bout 20mins before the first pup was born. I think she will go tonight.


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

I do really hope so. She is still just sleeping and very chilled out as if to say "Im not having these puppies" lol. :lol:


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

She's selfish keeping them pups all to herself lol


----------



## tattybabe71 (Sep 10, 2010)

Awwwww bless come Tula you can do it :thumbup:


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

If I read correctly it's a ruby - ruby mating right? So they normally throw rubys and blenheims, if I'm correct. We have a colour chart from what our breeder gave us. Should be a good litter =]


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

kaisa624 said:


> If I read correctly it's a ruby - ruby mating right? So they normally throw rubys and blenheims, if I'm correct. We have a colour chart from what our breeder gave us. Should be a good litter =]


That is spot on 

Iver and Tula both have a little white on them so should get blenheim and Ruby and maybe a surprise one as well 

She keeps digging and restless at the mo but still wont go into her box


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Some won't go in until after the first one is born


----------



## tattybabe71 (Sep 10, 2010)

Ruby wouldnt go no where near her box until the first puppy came now she wont get out of it :thumbup:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Come on Tula show us those babies:thumbsup:


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Still nothing really to report..
Just that she is still very restless and digging at everything, she looks so,oo fed up  There is still no panting and she doesn't seem to be wanting to go out any more than usual.

I think im in for a very long night and maybe day too.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Good luck Tula and mum :thumbup:


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

mitch4 said:


> Good luck Tula and mum :thumbup:


Thanks. I think im going to need all the luck I can get


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

1st boy 7:20am 288gs

She didn't like him coming out.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Wow congratulations:thumbup:


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

She didnt want to clean him. Had to tie the cord and tear it but still no placenta is that ok?
She is just led there sleeping letting him feed.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> She didnt want to clean him. Had to tie the cord and tear it but still no placenta is that ok?
> She is just led there sleeping letting him feed.


Rosie's came out with the next pup. And one at the end. Ah bless her. Get ready for the next. Another boy I reckon:thumbsup:


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

She is just so tired just after this one  

Oh he is Ruby BTW


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> She is just so tired just after this one
> 
> Oh he is Ruby BTW


my fave:thumbsup:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Try rubbing a little glucose into her gums


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Is that a good weight?


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

congratulations on you ruby boy :thumbup:
good time to deliver pups as well:thumbsup:


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

She is up and panting now no pushing.
Hope it goes well


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

congratulations:thumbup: should all come along nicely now, offer her a little bit of ice cream inbetween pups she is probably just a bit in awe of the little one and will soon settle when a few more have arrived


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> congratulations:thumbup: should all come along nicely now, offer her a little bit of ice cream inbetween pups she is probably just a bit in awe of the little one and will soon settle when a few more have arrived


Morning:thumbsup:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

cav said:


> Morning:thumbsup:


morning cav. this one is right up your street aint it:thumbup:


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> She is up and panting now no pushing.
> Hope it goes well


Thats good sounds like another on the way:thumbsup:


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> morning cav. this one is right up your street aint it:thumbup:


Hehe yes baby cavs:001_wub:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

cav said:


> Hehe yes baby cavs:001_wub:


and what a lovely time to start delivering puppies:thumbup:


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Just taken her for a wee she tried pooing but nothing. Now she is digging.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> and what a lovely time to start delivering puppies:thumbup:


Yes it is nice have some in the day

All as gone quiet


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> Just taken her for a wee she tried pooing but nothing. Now she is digging.


That should get things moving:thumbup:


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

She is just sleeping. Every time I try and latch the pup on she gets up and moves.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> She is just sleeping. Every time I try and latch the pup on she gets up and moves.


keep trying put pup on as it will help with contractions
if she is sleeping im sure she is ok 
is there defo more pups to come?


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Yeah more pups to come I can feel at least 2 more.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> Yeah more pups to come I can feel at least 2 more.


have you managed get pup on yet?


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

A breeder around her told me the other week to give tula yogurt in between pups. Is that right?


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Pup had q good feed for about 15mins when he arrived but now tula is up panting.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> A breeder around her told me the other week to give tula yogurt in between pups. Is that right?


ice cream i give mine  
have you got any glucose?
i also give them a bowl of whelpi as she had a drink?


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

ooh another ones coming


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

come on Tula push push


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

vizzy24 said:


> ooh another ones coming


Morning Vizzy:thumbsup:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

cav said:


> Morning Vizzy:thumbsup:


morning how are your pups doing cav?


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

vizzy24 said:


> morning how are your pups doing cav?


Ok still got yucky poo(stinks) but they are all ok and back on mum and gaining weight
How are all yours and the 2 little ones are they all doing ok?


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Been on the phone with the vet to tell him about the time gap, he just said because the size of 1st pup and the shock tula had that its nothing to worry about she is just taking it easy with this one...... Hmmmm


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> Been on the phone with the vet to tell him about the time gap, he just said because the size of 1st pup and the shock tula had that its nothing to worry about she is just taking it easy with this one...... Hmmmm


eeerm i never listen to a vet when it comes to breeding ive had more litters than mine
how many ounce was he i have old kitchen scales
try taking her for another wee


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Pup no2 Ruby girl @ 11.20 274grams.... breach.


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

No 3 girl Ruby 11.30 252grams


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

yay thats better keep em coming Tula:thumbup:


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Sounds like things are moving now that the breach little girl has been born. Good luck with them all:thumbup:


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

She won't go near them. she has only had 1 placenta.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

She is likely to be very frightened. Just keep really calm, many won't settle until they are empty


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> She won't go near them. she has only had 1 placenta.


ok they may come later, you warm the pups up and dry them of
dont panic Tula may be in shock


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Tanya1989 said:


> She is likely to be very frightened. Just keep really calm, many won't settle until they are empty


Tanya any tips on runny poo ?


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

How old are they?


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Tanya1989 said:


> How old are they?


15 days been the vets they gave antibiotics they found nothing wrong with mum or pups and they are gaining weight and doing ok but its smells and is yellow:confused1:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

You need to time how long it takes for food to get from the mouth to the poop. Get some coloured icing (frosting thing) Designer Icing Tubes - Dr. Oetker available from tescos.

put a pea sized bit in each mouth (different colour per pup) and time how long it takes for each pup to poo (the colour will tell you which pup is responsible). If its 30 mins or less its true diahorrea- eg bacterial. If its longer than 30 mins its just over eating diahorrea, in which case just ignore it.


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Pup no4 Blenheim boy @11.50 246 grams


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

They all sound like good weights!!


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Tanya1989 said:


> You need to time how long it takes for food to get from the mouth to the poop. Get some coloured icing (frosting thing) Designer Icing Tubes - Dr. Oetker available from tescos.
> 
> put a pea sized bit in each mouth (different colour per pup) and time how long it takes for each pup to poo (the colour will tell you which pup is responsible). If its 30 mins or less its true diahorrea- eg bacterial. If its longer than 30 mins its just over eating diahorrea, in which case just ignore it.


Wow you are clever:scared:

its way longer than 30 mins im with them most of the time and i end up cleaning them up around bums and put some vasline so they dont get sore i would say about every 4-5 hours.


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks. 
All 4 are trying to feed but tula is curled up and wont spread out.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> Pup no4 Blenheim boy @11.50 246 grams


told you Tula might get a blenhiem


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> Thanks.
> All 4 are trying to feed but tula is curled up and wont spread out.


She's just a little shell shocked. Keep the puppies warm. Then gently push mum to lie flat and stroke her all the time telling her how good she is. Put the puppies on one at a time


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> Thanks.
> All 4 are trying to feed but tula is curled up and wont spread out.


Does she have more pups?


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Tanya1989 said:


> You need to time how long it takes for food to get from the mouth to the poop. Get some coloured icing (frosting thing) Designer Icing Tubes - Dr. Oetker available from tescos.
> 
> put a pea sized bit in each mouth (different colour per pup) and time how long it takes for each pup to poo (the colour will tell you which pup is responsible). If its 30 mins or less its true diahorrea- eg bacterial. If its longer than 30 mins its just over eating diahorrea, in which case just ignore it.


never heard of that one sounds brilliant:thumbup: will defo keep that one in mind


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

cav said:


> told you Tula might get a blenhiem


cav knows her cavs:thumbup:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

cav said:


> Wow you are clever:scared:
> 
> its way longer than 30 mins im with them most of the time and i end up cleaning them up around bums and put some vasline so they dont get sore i would say about every 4-5 hours.


I would just say they were over feeding then. Might be worth you trying to wean them a little earlier than you normally would. The nutrients through the milk, probably aren't enough for what they need now, which is why they are eating more than a normal litter and consequently getting the sh!ts


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> never heard of that one sounds brilliant:thumbup: will defo keep that one in mind


Works quite well. They may do another poo after the icing is in their body, but you only count a poo that is stained


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> never heard of that one sounds brilliant:thumbup: will defo keep that one in mind


yes its a good idea :thumbup:

Tanya is clever lol:scared:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> Thanks.
> All 4 are trying to feed but tula is curled up and wont spread out.


she probably hasnt quite finished and just in awe of what has just happened to her and what she has got there just keep soothing her and do keep an eye on her as some are frightened of their pups first off


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Tanya1989 said:


> Works quite well. They may do another poo after the icing is in their body, but you only count a poo that is stained


thank you so you may have to get quite a few different colours for a big litter


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Tanya1989 said:


> I would just say they were over feeding then. Might be worth you trying to wean them a little earlier than you normally would. The nutrients through the milk, probably aren't enough for what they need now, which is why they are eating more than a normal litter and consequently getting the sh!ts


Thanks Tanya for your help and yes i will try bring weaning forward a little


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> thank you so you may have to get quite a few different colours for a big litter


Lol yes, or just do a handful of pups first thing in the morning, and the others late at night, so you don't get a cross over with poop. Also picks up poorly pups as it is basically 100% sugar


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

cav said:


> Thanks Tanya for your help and yes i will try bring weaning forward a little


No worries love x


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Tanya1989 said:


> Lol yes, or just do a handful of pups first thing in the morning, and the others late at night, so you don't get a cross over with poop. Also picks up poorly pups as it is basically 100% sugar


This is a good tip i will pass this on:thumbup:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Tanya1989 said:


> Lol yes, or just do a handful of pups first thing in the morning, and the others late at night, so you don't get a cross over with poop. Also picks up poorly pups as it is basically 100% sugar


thats great thanks for the tip:thumbup: tbh i think most of the time in very young puppies it is overfeeding that causes the runs but it is just nice to have a little help in determing it


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> thats great thanks for the tip:thumbup: tbh i think most of the time in very young puppies it is overfeeding that causes the runs but it is just nice to have a little help in determing it


Yes and alot cheaper than vet charges on a sunday but still was worth having them all checked just be on the safe side


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

cav said:


> Yes and alot cheaper than vet charges on a sunday but still was worth having them all checked just be on the safe side


yeh, you should have just pm'd tanya and nipped to tesco a bit lively no seriously better to be safe than sorry
the only problem with the icing thing is my archie will want me to make him cakes if he see's it


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> yeh, you should have just pm'd tanya and nipped to tesco a bit lively no seriously better to be safe than sorry
> the only problem with the icing thing is my archie will want me to make him cakes if he see's it


ooow do you bake cakes....... i do like my cakes

im no good at baking mine would not be fit to eat:lol: i get my mum make cakes for me


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

cav said:


> ooow do you bake cakes....... i do like my cakes
> 
> im no good at baking mine would not be fit to eat:lol: i get my mum make cakes for me


no, i am no good at baking either but archie loves me so forgives me anything except i do make a nice gypsy tart


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Pup no5 Ruby girl @12 35 272grams


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> no, i am no good at baking either but archie loves me so forgives me anything except i do make a nice gypsy tart


is archie your hubby? 
what is a gypsy tart?:lol:


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> Pup no5 Ruby girl @12 35 272grams


keep going Tula your doing a great job:thumbup:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

cav said:


> is archie your hubby?
> what is a gypsy tart?:lol:


no, oh doesnt forgive me my cooking archie is my grandson  now dont tell me you are from kent and never had gypsy tart cav

well done tula, only 2 more to go:thumbup: is she settling with them now?


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Pup no6 Ruby boy @ 13.30 286grams breach


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

omg 6!!!! Well done. any more?


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Aww, sounds like Tula is having a bit of a traumatic time with all this. Hopefully once she's got over the shock of it all she might be more inclined to let them feed. Fingers crossed for you and pups


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

vizzy24 said:


> omg 6!!!! Well done. any more?


lol but Tula does look a big cav in the pics so maybe more

hope all is ok

if the pups are going be kc reg and there is more than 6 in the litter they will want pictures or letter from vet before they register them, a breeder i know had to do this.


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

I cant feel any more. She is relaxed and cleaning them. She is cream crackerd. Iv put 3 on then I will swap them round.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Bless her she must be done in, omg 6 puppies thats a lot for the breed is it?

Well done


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

yeah well done to you both congratulations:thumbup:


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks everyone :thumbup:

Just put there coloured bands on them 
Tula is sleeping will try and get her out side soon. Only 3 placentas have come out


----------



## tattybabe71 (Sep 10, 2010)

Wooooo congratulations .. and a big well done to Tula 6 gorjuss pups:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> Thanks everyone :thumbup:
> 
> Just put there coloured bands on them
> Tula is sleeping will try and get her out side soon. Only 3 placentas have come out


When was last pup?


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Last pup was 13:30


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Give it until 3.30, if one (not all) passes, then wait another 2 hours.

If nothing passes by 3.30 I'd ring vet and explain she has retained some placentas


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Tanya1989 said:


> Give it until 3.30, if one (not all) passes, then wait another 2 hours.
> 
> If nothing passes by 3.30 I'd ring vet and explain she has retained some placentas


Thanks 
She has past one of three. I'm trying to get her to go out side but she wont budge. All pups tums are full


----------



## Sophiekins (Oct 20, 2009)

congratulations  AAaahhhh well done Tula  you clever girl :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

She seems to keep putting head on them when they are feeding. She is letting them feed but only if i put them there she wont go over to them if they are crying. I know its early days


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Oh many congrats to you!! and of course that clever girl Tula xxx


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Hey glad it all went ok:thumbup:

let the fun begin :thumbsup:


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks everyone 
Tula is looking skinny  what is the best thing to give her?


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> She seems to keep putting head on them when they are feeding. She is letting them feed but only if i put them there she wont go over to them if they are crying. I know its early days


she is probably just protecting them with her head do you have a overhead heat lamp ( she might be protecting them if it is too hot) or heat pad? i am sure she will be fine once she has time to adjust to all these little babies, well done to you both:thumbup:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> Thanks everyone
> Tula is looking skinny  what is the best thing to give her?


 she will look very skinny for a few weeks yet it is best to keep it quite bland for the first few days as she has eaten quite a lot already with the placentas which are of course full of goodness for her  saying that though i always give mine a really nice fat juicy steak (no i shouldnt really but never done them any harm) make sure she drinks plenty, add some carnation milk to her water as well


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> Thanks everyone
> Tula is looking skinny  what is the best thing to give her?


i give mine as much as i can but always puppy food plus chicken,mince,eggs ect:thumbsup:


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> she will look very skinny for a few weeks yet it is best to keep it quite bland for the first few days as she has eaten quite a lot already with the placentas which are of course full of goodness for her  saying that though i always give mine a really nice fat juicy steak (no i shouldnt really but never done them any harm) make sure she drinks plenty, add some carnation milk to her water as well


lol my cav with this litter would not touch a placenta she looked at me enough to say....no way:lol:


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Is Tula the last one or is there any more litters due that ive missed


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

i gave lady a constant supply of water, lactol, puppy wet food and her dry food soaked with lactol, i also gave her scrambled eggs, left over meat and veg from our food. x


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

cav said:


> lol my cav with this litter would not touch a placenta she looked at me enough to say....no way:lol:


dont blame her!!! would you

i dont think any more are due now


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> dont blame her!!! would you
> 
> i dont think any more are due now


eeerm NOOOOOOOOOOOO:scared:

i think maybe little frenchies soon:thumbup: what colour is mum & dad?


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

hopefully soon


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks everyone :thumbup: What would I do with out ya lol.
Mum and pups are doing well, I think all the placentas have past and she ate them all :scared: she had finished them before I could say boo to a goose!
Pups have already gained weight :thumbup:


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Well done =] Any pics?


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Yes pics will be up shortly


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

great new :thumbup:, pics,pics,pics


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Way to go Tula and mum, iv just caught up with the thread

Brillient news :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Tanya you are a little book of breeding knowledge, the knowledge that produces little gems of information for the rest of us to jot down Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi, how are Mum and pups this morning?


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Morning all.
Tula and pups are doing well, tula has been a star  they are all very strong and vocal.
When is the best time to weigh them ie.. morning,afternoon or evening?
Sorry i didnt put pics up last night I will do it soon.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

I weigh mine at mid day every day. I just make sure I weigh them at the same time every day not sure whether the time of day make some difference though.:thumbup: Glad they are doing ok


----------



## Denise Jonty&Dulcie (Mar 19, 2010)

I am exhausted just reading this thread--how exciting---well done all


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks.
I was like the walking dead yesterday after they were all born :lol:
Its worth every sleepless minute


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Yesterday the pups was having black poos but this morning they are having brown/orange colored poo (peanut butter looking) is this normal?


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> Yesterday the pups was having black poos but this morning they are having brown/orange colored poo (peanut butter looking) is this normal?


thats fine just going back to read the pages i missed


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Haha yeah i went back earlier as I missed alot of stuff. 
Thanks for all your help 
Just weighed them and they have all put weight on between 10-20grams. But the pink girl has only put on 6grams.


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Why has tula started to pant, pace and dig just as if she was having a pup


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Has she expelled everything? Has she had her vet check?


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Vet check is later today at 4 but will call to see if i can get in sooner.
She has stopped now and back feeding the pups. It only happened for about 10 secs.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> Vet check is later today at 4 but will call to see if i can get in sooner.
> She has stopped now and back feeding the pups. It only happened for about 10 secs.


Rosie did that and passed a placenta the next morning


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh.. I missed this posts...... Was busy with my 2 litters 

Congrats... 6 is a huge litter. Well done. How are the 6 pups and mother doing?


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Hi
hope mum & pups are all ok
Best get her checked by vet just to make sure all is ok


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

I demand photos!!!!


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Just got back from the vets and all is well with tula and pups :thumbup: they gave her a jab of ox thingy... her temp is a little high but not enough for antibiotics  The vet couldnt believe how big they are :lol:

I will do pics as soon as I get on the computer (I'm using my phone at the mo)


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

awww simply stunning:thumbup: i love the little red/white one


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks :thumbup: Thats Mr Green he is soooo greedy


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

They look great they are a lovely colour:thumbup:


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

OK so Tula had a oxytocin job today. 
Im just wondering how long it takes to work and also will Tula show any signs???
She is led feeding the fat pups and all of a sudden she started to pant... is this to do with the injection? The vet checked tula all over with a fine tooth comb and said she is in good condition.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

She will pant for the next few days, possibly a week or more.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, the pups are stunning =] Are all the ruby's solid?  I can't wait to get my next cav =]


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

No all the Ruby's have little white on there chest 2 of the Ruby girls have the tiniest bit of white on there chest its hard to see it. :thumbup:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> No all the Ruby's have little white on there chest 2 of the Ruby girls have the tiniest bit of white on there chest its hard to see it. :thumbup:


maybe it will disappear as they grow bigger, it does with the frenchies,if they have a very faint line of white it usually disappears by the time they leave


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Yeah. Iver had a big white strip from his nose to his forehead and now you wouldnt know  all he has is a white dot on his nose.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> No all the Ruby's have little white on there chest 2 of the Ruby girls have the tiniest bit of white on there chest its hard to see it. :thumbup:


It should go when older, hopefully  Holly had a small black mark on her chest, but it went at 3 months old


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. Those pups are sooooo gorgeous. Can I plssssssss have one.......................


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Haha... You will need to get in line  
I just can't believe how much they are growing :scared: next weigh in is at 12 so i will let you know how they are getting on


----------

